# Thinking about doing the craft etc show scene?



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is a YouTube video by Hans Meier about craft shows and fairs for anybody that might be interested!


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I watched it and forwarded the link to my wife, we both have an interest in that sort of thing. Lots of good info, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

i don't do craft scenes or anything like it but I may at some point if I can just find something I not only like to make but that will sell. 
In the meantime I try to gather information about selling stuff wherever I can. I hope it helps somehow. 
The info I gather I carefully screen and investigate and most links to this kind of stuff is at least a year old and followed up before I post about it! I wish you all the success possible. Let me know how it woks out!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have been doing craft shows and festivals for about 4 years now and I found this video to be pretty good. One thing I notice is that he spent a lot of time showing different ways to anchor down a tent structure needed for shade. He did not mention the solution I came up with for this issue. I use sandbags and bungee's to do the job. They are cheap, (I fill them with pea gravel) flexible, and will work on any surface.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

A few years ago - before I lost my shop etc. I had been looking at making things for some of the craft shows to try and make a little money. I signed up at FNO (Festival Network Online) as they seemed to be active, friendly and had some experienced folks with good advice. 
If anyone else is interested here is a link for that website! 
They even have their own online marketplace.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

After watching this video I thought I would also try running a scroll saw at the sale. I bought a battery and inverter and found a small (15") used scroll saw for $30. ($160 total investment) Today I tried it out for the first time. The battery,inverter and this cheap little saw all worked very well. I expected to draw attention to my booth by running my saw and mastercarver there. The equipment worked great but few folks even looked to see what I was doing. They all went to my display of finished items. Sales were average at this show , The, on site, crafting seemed to have no effect on sales. I am glad I had it there though because there were long periods when there were no buyers or even lookers and I kept myself busy with this new (to me) little scroll saw. Turned out to be a productive day for me.


----------

